# Check out my new piece!



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

I basically stole this idea from diablocanine. I changed the design a little but it came from his brain, so I have to give him credit for the ideas.

I don't know what you call it exactly but it has an inline heater with a CO2 reactor along with a milwaukee pH monitor/regulator and a CO2 inlet. It also has a garden hose outlet attachment for doing automatic water changes.



















What do you guys think?


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I like the garden hose outlet idea!
Mark


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I like it a lot, especially the garden hose water change piece in the center of the "gizmo." 

Any noticeable flow reduction from the added twist and turns to the output side?

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A pH probe located in the water line right after the CO2 reactor will not work correctly. There is always a much higher concentration of CO2 in that water than in the tank, so the pH controller would have to be set to a much lower pH, and it would take some careful testing to determine what that should be. Then if conditions in the tank change, the CO2 concentration in the tank would change without the pH controller knowing anything about it.


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

The pH controller is installed upstream from the co2 inlet. I haven't tried this out yet. I'm waiting to finish my floors before I get the tank filled up. I'm replacing the carpet with hardwood floors. I didn't want to have to move the tank around while it was full of water if that is even possible.

Based on Diablocanine's reports, everything functions just fine, no flow loss and accurate pH results. I can't imagine having much difference as long as the plumbing holds up.

I still think my favorite part is the switch that I installed in my tank stand. It is wired to an outlet in my basement that runs a mag drive 7. The mag drive sits in a 40gallon brute container that is plumbed with RO water. The pump is plumbed up to the tank so after I drain the old water out I just flip the switch and it turns the pump on and fills the tank.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Did you kill your dog?!


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

What do you mean- Did I kill my dog?


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweet set-up. Looks like it will save you tons of time. Good job.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

Looks great! I've been thinking about doing something similar- having a drum of RO water in the basement with a pump in it. It would make life so much easier.


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

It was tough to take the plunge to drill a hole through the floor. When I finally did it, it didn't work out as well as I planned. I ended up having to drill a hole in the floor of my fish tank stand to get the pipe up to the top of the tank.

I would have to say from my previous fish keeping experience, this setup is going to be pretty nice. I'm just worried about the CO2 reactor not being long enough.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

adamt said:


> What do you mean- Did I kill my dog?


Well, he does look a little "weekend at bernie's". 
What does he do for work? 


Keep us posted on the new setup!


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

He manages a local pizza joint.


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

I did a test run on my beast of a machine last night. It works really good. I have a small leak around the bottom of the heater connection, but some teflon tape should fix it.

There isn't a significant loss of pressure so I'm ready to go as soon as I re-plumb my freshwater supply and rewire the switch for the pump in the basement.

The garden hose outlet works like a dream. It allows water to flow through it with both valves open. I was hoping it would work this way. The reason for that is, I can hook up a hose nozzle on the end of the hose and use it to water the house plants and what not. When the valve on the nozzle is shut, water flows out the outlet to the tank.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I had a set up like that fo awhile, using hoses instead of PVC. Here's one thing to watch. Always drain the hose outlets before filling. The water in the outlet end becomes stagnant and very nasty if not used for awhile. You don't want that water in your tank. I found this out when stopped using mine for awhile to use a gravel siphon to pick up mulm. When I switched back, the water stunk up the room (not the tank fortunately).

I would have the hose end upstream from the heater to "pre-heat" the water before entering the tank.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow. Nice setup. =) Not very feasible where I live, but I wish.


----------

